# Kimber... making a revolver?



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Just introduced, Kimber is coming out with a very sharp looking CCW revolver in .357.







Hopefully they function better than their 1911's do, lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

They already forgot the HAMMER, oh boy, lol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> Just introduced, Kimber is coming out with a very sharp looking CCW revolver in .357.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty damn cool! Something new and different. I'll probably end up getting one. Not that I need it. What I'd really like to see is a good quality 5 shot .44 Special other than the Charter Arms "Bulldog".


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

It looks small. They claim it has the smallest diameter cylinder. I wonder if it wonder if it will hold up to a steady diet of magnum rounds.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

It's a 6 shot too!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

rustygun said:


> It looks small. They claim it has the smallest diameter cylinder. I wonder if it wonder if it will hold up to a steady diet of magnum rounds.


Probably much longer than the shooter.

Bob Wright


----------

